# moving to UK with pigeon



## 3369 (Oct 15, 2004)

We are considering a move from the US to the UK and trying to figure out how to do this with our pets. We have one pigeon, a feral, who we have had since she was a baby. She's an indoor pet. Does anyone know what the laws are about importing birds? Will she need to be microchipped? It is possible to take her to Britain at all? Our plan is to go from New York to Edinburgh. What is the best method for transporting a pigeon?

Thanks for any advice,
Kristi


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

If the bird is not banded, unfortunately, you will not be able to take her out of the country.

There are very strict rules (rightfully so) about transporting birds from country to country. The only way to accurately prove that a birds is "who" it is would be by a seamless band, put on in the first week of life.

Even bringing birds from the US to Canada is an involved process. The birds must be inspected at the loft it's coming from -- and the loft is inspected as well, to make sure all the birds are healthy. Then there is paperwork- 5 copies, that is filled out by the inspecting vet. The colour, sex and band # of the bird to be moved is recorded on it. And it can't be any vet -- it has to be one who is certified by the government to do the inspection.

Then, at the border, another vet inspects the birds and the paperwork - to make sure everything is in order, and the bird(s) match the paperwork - based on the band #. That vet stamps and signs the papers. This is still all on the US side. Once you reach the Canadian side, a Canadian approved vet again inspects the bird(s)- matches the band #'s on the papers, then he stamps and signs the papers. Each stop along the way, a copy gets left behind, for their records. So, if anything happens at the loft the birds come from (any disease), the birds that left can be tracked down.

Travelling outside of North America also involves a quarantine period, on top of the numerous inspections. Usually 30 days - perhaps more - in a government regulated quarantine loft. And it's not cheap either -- you're looking at a minimum of $150 in Canada for one bird. (birds coming into Canada and US from Europe, etc., all must be quarantined)


----------



## 3369 (Oct 15, 2004)

So is there no way of establishing a bird's identity later in life?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

This leaflet should cover all you need to know, but you could also contact DEFRA, UK.

http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/int-trde/animl-im/Captive Birds 1.pdf 

But these are the relevant bits in a readable form:

Pet birds: to qualify as a pet bird for import to Great
Britain, the bird must have lived with its owner for at least
2 months before the import journey. There is a limit of 2
pet birds for each person, or 6 for a family. Birds can
travel as pets only if their owner travels with them. See
the separate leaflet covering the import of pet birds.

Import from ‘third countries’
(any country that is not a Member State of the EU)
Licences
Imports of captive birds from third countries are covered by
General Licences. These are published documents which allow
anyone to make an import without having to apply for a
specific licence to accompany each individual import.
You can get copies from your local Animal Health Office.
Under the General Licences the import must meet
Directive 2000/666/EC, and the licences lay down the
other legal conditions which importers must follow:
• After import, the birds must undergo at least 30 days’
quarantine in premises that have been approved by
the local Animal Health Office.
• The birds must be accompanied by an export health
certificate signed by an official veterinarian in the
country of origin.
• The birds can enter Great Britain only through an
approved Border Inspection Post (BIP) (the airports of
Heathrow, Gatwick, Manchester and Glasgow).
• The importer must give at least 24 hours’ notice in
writing to the BIP that the birds are to be imported.
• During quarantine they will be officially inspected
several times, and must be tested for avian influenza
and Newcastle disease, at the importer’s expense.

Quarantine rules
Anyone wanting to import a captive bird from a third
country will need to name a premises for quarantine.
This may either be a commercial quarantine premises
which will look after the bird on behalf of the importer,
or importers may provide their own quarantine facilities.
Either way, the premises must be approved in advance by
the local Animal Health Office. Importers should apply to
their local office for details or to arrange an inspection.
Some of the main conditions for approval are:
• The premises must not be close to any poultry holding
or other captive bird collection. As a general guide it
must be at least 400 metres away.

The premises must be fully self-contained, bird and
vermin-proof, and all ventilation openings must be
covered by a double screen of mesh.
• Access must be only through a double-door system,
with suitable hygiene facilities at the entrance and exit
including washing facilities.
• The construction materials of the premises must be
suitable for complete and effective disinfection.
• The cages in the premises must be suitable to protect
the welfare of the birds.
• Nobody may enter during quarantine apart from
nominated attendants who must have no contact with
other birds during the quarantine period.

Useful addresses
England
Department for Environment, Food and Rural
Affairs (DEFRA)
Bird Import Section
1A Page Street
London SW1P 4PQ
Phone: 020 7904 6355 Fax: 020 7904 6395

Scottish Executive Environment and Rural Affairs
Department (SEERAD)
Bird Import Section
Pentland House
47 Robb’s Loan
Edinburgh EH14 1TW
Phone: 0131 244 6178 Fax: 0131 244 6616



Cynthia


----------



## 3369 (Oct 15, 2004)

Wow, thanks, Cynthia. This is very helpful information. Since I have to travel with her to import her, presumably that means she'll need to come on the airplane. I'll talk with my vet about this. Have any of your taken birds on planes before, and, if so, do you have any advice?

Kristi


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

kristi said:


> Wow, thanks, Cynthia. This is very helpful information. Since I have to travel with her to import her, presumably that means she'll need to come on the airplane. I'll talk with my vet about this. Have any of your taken birds on planes before, and, if so, do you have any advice?
> 
> Kristi


Don't let them get into any arguments with the aircrew... birds make horrible backseat drivers... err, fliers... always trying to tell the pilot how to fly...


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Kirsty,

I have never travelled by plane with a pigeon but know that Mary did a lot of research about taking a pigeon on an international flight, hopefully she can pass on some of the tips that she got.

Cynthia


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

From the document:

"For Non-Psittacines (including racing pigeons)

The premises of origin must be officially registerd by the authorities in the country of origin

The importer must give at least 24 hours notice to their local Animal Health Office that the birds are to be imported

A health statement, signed by the seller or exporter in the country of origin, must accompany the birds, saying that :
- the birds do not at the time of export show any obvious signs of disease
- they do not come from a holding on which avian influenza has been 

etc. etc."



To me, this means that the loft must be a recognized loft in the AU, IF, or other organization?

Please, for your sake, make sure you call someone somewhere in the UK, and ask about importing a pigeon.

If the airline doesn't know any better, and you say it's a "pet" -- they might allow it on. What happens if you get to the UK, without proper documentation for importing a pigeon (they won't care if it's a pet)? ?

Do you get back on a plane for the US? Or send the bird back on it's own? Or does it get destroyed (likely), because it was brought into the country incorrectly? ?

Don't cut corners. Find out from proper authorities in BOTH countries what the proper procedure is. Your bird's life could depend on it


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The extract quoted refers to imports of captive birds from other European Union Countries. The US is classified as a “third country”. There appear to be differences in procedure according to the country of origin and the classification of the bird.

As far as I can gather *pet birds accompanied by their owner * fall into a classification separate from captive birds. 

However I completely agree with you that Kristi would have to double check everything and ensure she had the correct documentation ready to avoid complications.

The leaflet refers to Directive 2000/666/EC which would have to be read and also to legal conditions laid down by the licences which would also have to be read.

This link gives additional information, but please note the references that state :

_The only exception to this is that Specific import licences will still be required for imports from Third Countries *of pet birds accompanied by their owner. * And _ 

_General licence EGG/2176/01/GEN1 applies to captive birds imported from Third Countries. It applies to all captive birds covered by Commission Decision 2000/666/EC. Essentially, this covers all captive birds other than those covered by General licence EGG/2176/01/GEN2 (see below). It covers captive birds that are traded, used for racing, hunting, shows etc. It includes poultry for exhibitions, show or contests but excludes poultry covered by the poultry trade Directive 90/539/EEC . *It also includes pet birds which are not accompanied by their owner.*_
Again the distinction between accompanied pet birds and others.


http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/int-trde/animl-im/cins/2001/ai0155.htm 

Kristi, I would be quite happy to get specific information about importing a pet pigeon for you from DEFRA.


Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*EEEK! More complications!*

Seems a pigeon can't be classified as a pet bird!  

http://www.defra.gov.uk/corporate/regulat/forms/ahealth/inttrade/im98a.pdf 

So the regulations for captive birds and unaccompanied pet birds would apply.

I think I will have to make a telephone call to find out what "must come from holdings" actually means, it would apply to an unaccompanied canary as well as to a pigeon.


Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I found this fairly incomprehensible explanation about the registration of holdings:

Registration of holdings

EU Member States

13. The birds must originate from premises that have been registered in the country of origin, as required in Article 4 of the Balai Directive 92/65/EEC*. In order to register their holdings, exporters should contact the appropriate animal disease control authority in the EU Member State. The main requirements for registration are that the operator of the premises should undertake to have their animals examined regularly, and not trade in birds showing any signs of disease.

Third Country

14. The premises of origin must be registered with the competent authority of the Third Country. The criteria for registration are not laid down, and are left to the discretion of the authorities in the Third Country.

It makes me think that it is about where the bird is held before export? Aviary, loft, breeder, dealer? Private house? Perhaps clarification is required on this from both US and UK authorities.

Incidentally, when I found a banded pigeon and the owner didn't contact me the Royal Pigeon Racing Association suggested I register my "loft" so that the ownership could be transferred. 

What I didn't like was this:


Transport arrangements

15. Importers should note that birds which are brought into GB should be carried as manifest freight, and not in passenger cabins or hand baggage.
Cynthia*


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I rather think that companion bird pets considered 'unusual' are falling down a hole in the defintions. 

Indeed, pigeons are not considered under the special regulations for pet birds, yet a house pigeon does not come under the umbrella of 'for show' or racing.

I can well believe that the rules about where they should be carried onboard are designed with commercial importers in mind.

I think a query to DEFRA is the only route

John


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

If you read through all the instructions it covers air travel and even birds that can be imported as pets must travel in the freight compartment.

They also state that if you can't import the bird as a pet because you can't comply with the regulations then you must make enquiries at the Animal Health Divisional Office, the addresses are listed at the bottom.

Cynthia


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

With the rules and regs, on inport I would think it would be better to give the bird to some friend that may want it. Then when you get to the UK you can find another one. If you wish.


----------



## 3369 (Oct 15, 2004)

All this is very discouraging. I'll have to call the various agencies, explain the situation, and get more specific instructions. We also have a pet snake, and it looks unlikely that he will be allowed on the plane. We've actually considered whether it may be possible to do this by ocean liner instead and we're going to look into that as well. We are reluctant to give up either pet but we also don't want to transport them in a risky manner. At the moment we are not 100% sure that we'll be making this move, and the animal issues may factor in to the decision. I'll keep doing research on my end as well. At least now I know who to call.

Ironically, the brochure that Cynthia gave me the link for has a pigeon on the cover!

Kristi


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I guess it's a lot easier to get into the United States then to get out. 
It's frustrating that they put you through all this to take your pets with you to another country. It would be great if they offered some kind of passport with a health certificate.
They should use all these security/safety practices with other issues.


----------

